
Where to Look for a Co-Founder? - wayoverthecloud
Any luck you&#x27;ve had? I am looking for a non-technical co-founder who compliments my skills. If anyone potential is looking at this, I am willing to work in ideas if it seems viable. Or we could discuss my ideas.<p>My email is in my bio.
======
bwb
I found mine through Hacker News funny enough. Found a freelancer here, worked
together ~5 months and felt I knew enough to make a pitch for setting up a
company and going after an idea. Going well so far and we are getting to know
each other.

Possible co-founders are all around you if you need one.

Do you go to local meetups at all? Do you have an idea already that you are
building? Whats the story?

Also, once you get one make sure you keep them:
[https://healthybusinesspartnerships.com/keeping-your-
partner...](https://healthybusinesspartnerships.com/keeping-your-partnership-
healthy/)

------
alain94040
The best place to find a co-founder is a previous coworker. Including the ones
you didn't think of. People change, so do you.

------
avinium
What field are you looking to work in?

